# Jon "Bones" Jones Sig



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Continuing to try different things just hoping to get some feedback.










Here is another recent work as well.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Continuing to try different things just hoping to get some feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow toxic especially the bones jones one... So you were saying I need to get some different c4d's and blend them into my sigs?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

yes, the Jones sig is relatively simple. I placed the pic into a new document (copy paste) and saved the document then closed it, reopened it and desaturated it then went back over Jones with the history brush., I then copied that layer and put radial blur set on zoom on it. then erased the area around Bones and Bonnar and turned down the opacity..
The glowing lines are simply overlayed C4D's set on overlay and touched up using the eraser tool with a fade brush.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks once again man... I'll test that out tomorrow. See what I can come up with at first.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

remember to use the C4D's to flow with the direction of movement if your using a motion pic like I did here, notice how the ovelays flow towards the area of impact and the ones on the right portray movement.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Alright man simple stuff to you I don't get at all so what exactly do you mean by set on overlay because I have the c4d's and stuff I just don't know how to make everything flow if that makes sense


----------



## Wiggy (Dec 1, 2009)

Jon Bones one is sweet, Keep it up will be posting some of my work up pretty soon =)


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I like the action and movement in the Jones sig. The only thing I'd work on is the text.


----------

